# ptsb tracker ECB rate cuts on open24



## rmelly (3 Jan 2009)

There have been a few threads about ptsb over the last couple of months as the rate cuts have occured. I logged in to open24 today and the second .5% and the December .75 cut are now showing and reflecting in both the onscreen rate and the next payment amount due.


----------



## podgerodge (5 Jan 2009)

hi rmelly
I see the .75 included in the quoted rate as well, but the repayment amount still stands as at the 2nd 0.5 decrease.


----------



## rmelly (5 Jan 2009)

when this was discussed before it seemed to depend on the repayment date and wasn't consistent for all users.


----------

